# Woodworking



## JohnT (Dec 11, 2017)

The wife had this table that she really liked. It was an old table that had been reconditioned at least once before.

I do not know WHO did the reconditioning, but they obviously had no idea what they were doing. The table top was coming apart at the glue joints.

Seeing the Mrs. heartbroken, I told her that I would fix it.

Now, my father was a contractor. To save on mill work, he built a barn and stocked it with industrial grade equipment (table saw, radial arm saw, drill press, etc). Having grown up around these tools, and having to work for my dad whenever I had a day off, I got to know my way around woodworking.

So, I began by knocking the table top apart. The glue joints needed only a little tap to break cleanly. I then took each piece to the joiner, and then glue them back up only this time I used biscuit joinery and pipe clamps. No WAY that is coming apart again.

I did not stop there. I decided that I might as well refinish the top as well.

It was nice to do some woodworking again...

Anybody else have any projects going on?

The above is a pic of one of the side-leafs.


----------



## Mismost (Dec 11, 2017)

I can repair, I can not build furniture. Well, rough rustic stuff, not fine grade. When we lived in Fort Worth, my neighbor was a fine furniture maker. He hated finishing, I loved finishing....we made some really beautiful pieces together....he cut, I rubbed!

I just never could seem to build anything square....was always crooked or the joints cracked....I would get flustrated. Anyway, wife's uncle downs down for a week and she wanted some little out door tables built. She said just let Danny do it...which I understood but still ticked me off. Well, Danny's table sucked too! He said your table saw is out of square...no it ain't I squared it myself. He eyeballed my skill saw...said it outta square too...I grabbed my big square and showed him it was dead perfect. 

Uhuh....damned old square was outta square. Went to town and he bought me a new square...we trued the saws and went back to work. Nice little tables were built. Danny never said a word about it outside of the shop that day. My favorite uncle in law!


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 11, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Anybody else have any projects going on?



Constantly. Latest wood project were some external batten doors.

Almost all hand work. Planes. Saws. The only power tools were drills.













Batten door



__ balatonwine
__ Dec 11, 2017



Batten door


----------



## bkisel (Dec 11, 2017)

One of my other hobbies is woodworking. Haven't don much since moving to PA a few years ago. Need to finish my garage so that I can use one bay for my shop.

Here is some re-posting of project pictures of a hallway bench that I was able to complete even though my shop is not set up...


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2017)

A friend lived with us for a while, and she had an old church lectern she used to hold her cookbooks. This was lovely, as you could set the book open to a recipe while cooking, then put it away afterwards. She moved into her own place, and I missed the lectern (as well as her!), so I did my maple-and-purpleheart "take" on a cookbook lectern:


----------



## bkisel (Dec 11, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> A friend lived with us for a while, and she had an old church lectern she used to hold her cookbooks. This was lovely, as you could set the book open to a recipe while cooking, then put it away afterwards. She moved into her own place, and I missed the lectern (as well as her!), so I did my maple-and-purpleheart "take" on a cookbook lectern:



That's awesome! That's the quality of woodworking I do... [in my dreams ]


----------



## bkisel (Dec 11, 2017)

This is scary. All of sudden all these "Woodworking" ads are showing up on my PC.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 11, 2017)

This is from a couple of years ago also. It's a side board I made up because we bought the table and chairs but they didn't have a matching sideboard. I recycled oak from an old shelf unit for the frame and new poplar for the top and doors. Lori came up with the idea of staining it blue then red then black to try to match the depth and hue of the table finish and pretty much nailed it. 
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 11, 2017)

The doors are 8" thick with 5" of closed cell insulation. The doors are to a 20 x 100' cave with a 10' arched ceiling we built. The doors faced south so we needed proper insulaton We had the hinges fabricated to represent a medieval look. I wish I had them made larger though.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 11, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> The doors are 8" thick with 5" of closed cell insulation. The doors are to a 20 x 100' cave with a 10' arched ceiling we built. The doors faced south so we needed proper insulaton We had the hinges fabricated to represent a medieval look. I wish I had them made larger though.


Wow, impressive


----------



## Charlie Little (Dec 11, 2017)

Mismost said:


> I can repair, I can not build furniture. Well, rough rustic stuff, not fine grade. When we lived in Fort Worth, my neighbor was a fine furniture maker. He hated finishing, I loved finishing....we made some really beautiful pieces together....he cut, I rubbed!
> 
> I just never could seem to build anything square....was always crooked or the joints cracked....I would get flustrated. Anyway, wife's uncle downs down for a week and she wanted some little out door tables built. She said just let Danny do it...which I understood but still ticked me off. Well, Danny's table sucked too! He said your table saw is out of square...no it ain't I squared it myself. He eyeballed my skill saw...said it outta square too...I grabbed my big square and showed him it was dead perfect.
> 
> Uhuh....damned old square was outta square. Went to town and he bought me a new square...we trued the saws and went back to work. Nice little tables were built. Danny never said a word about it outside of the shop that day. My favorite uncle in law!


Best thing I ever bought. My intent on buying it was to build oak casks for aging wine, getting the angles true on the staves. I haven't gotten around to those yet but it dang sure works. Have used it to set my drill press, table and compound miter saws.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2017)

bkisel said:


> That's awesome! That's the quality of woodworking I do... [in my dreams ]



Bill, you are too kind. I mean WAAAAY too kind. I appreciate the compliment, but IMHO, the quality of your work exceeds that of mine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> The doors are 8" thick with 5" of closed cell insulation. The doors are to a 20 x 100' cave with a 10' arched ceiling we built. The doors faced south so we needed proper insulaton We had the hinges fabricated to represent a medieval look. I wish I had them made larger though.


 

Ummm, wowzers. You gotta be kidding me! That is awesome.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2017)

Kraffty said:


> This is from a couple of years ago also. It's a side board I made up because we bought the table and chairs but they didn't have a matching sideboard. I recycled oak from an old shelf unit for the frame and new poplar for the top and doors. Lori came up with the idea of staining it blue then red then black to try to match the depth and hue of the table finish and pretty much nailed it.
> MikeView attachment 45251
> View attachment 45252
> View attachment 45253



Wow, I NEVER would have thought of a BLUE stain. Kudos to your better half. Also, the workmanship of the sideboard is top-notch!


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow! An impressive thread. Me, I started making a new top for our dining room table. 8/4 white oak. I made the table a fe2 Year’s ago, my bride wanted reclaimed white oak. All I could find here in the West was old truck bed. Rustic enough, and all but she hates smoking and the obvious cigarette burns turn her off. So this Christmas it is a new top.


----------



## wpt-me (Dec 11, 2017)

Been learning to turn on a lathe and have made a few nice pens.

Bill


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 12, 2017)

bkisel said:


> Here is some re-posting of project pictures of a hallway bench that I was able to complete



I have to build a shoe removal bench soon. I like this. Mind if I steal the design?


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 12, 2017)

I made this grape press 3 years ago, all oak and SS fasteners. Used the press the last 3 years, can't believe how clean it stays. Roy


----------



## bkisel (Dec 12, 2017)

balatonwine said:


> I have to build a shoe removal bench soon. I like this. Mind if I steal the design?



Go right ahead. As I understand it there is no "stealing" in woodworking projects, just borrowing and sharing ideas. My design for the bench was driven/dictated by the hallway shelving (commercial) which the previous owner of the house left in place. The new/matching bench replaced one of my 30 year old benches that didn't match the shelving. [The new bench now sits directly under the shelving and in my opinion matches the shelving fairly well.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 12, 2017)

Charlie Little said:


> Best thing I ever bought. My intent on buying it was to build oak casks for aging wine, getting the angles true on the staves. I haven't gotten around to those yet but it dang sure works. Have used it to set my drill press, table and compound miter saws.
> 
> View attachment 45278



That's kind of neat. Never knew something like that existed.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 12, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> I made this grape press 3 years ago, all oak and SS fasteners. Used the press the last 3 years, can't believe how clean it stays. Roy



What did you use for the bands and what is the diameter and height. Trying to get mine built for spring grapes.


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 12, 2017)

This is not woodworking but the inside of the cave. Forgot I had this picture. To build the ceiling we poured the walls and placed shoring scaffold with plywood at an angle. We then placed dirt on the plywood to create the arch and placed the steel and concrete directly on the dirt. The dirt stained the concrete so when we stripped the forms it looks like tunnel was carved out of the earth.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 12, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> This is not woodworking but the inside of the cave. Forgot I had this picture. To build the ceiling we poured the walls and placed shoring scaffold with plywood at an angle. We then placed dirt on the plywood to create the arch and placed the steel and concrete directly on the dirt. The dirt stained the concrete so when we stripped the forms it looks like tunnel was carved out of the earth.



I am so jealous of that cave. Unbelievable amount of work, but so cool!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 13, 2017)

WOW!!! 

That looks amazing!

Now if I could just win that darned lottery!!!


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The Owner told me to build her a wine cellar and the dimensions were dictated by the site. Even though it's just a hole in the ground it was my most unique project. Theoretically if it's 5' under ground in our area it should maintain 55 degrees and 70-80% humidity which it does.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 13, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> What did you use for the bands and what is the diameter and height. Trying to get mine built for spring grapes.


Fred, I bought a "kit" off the internet, like $79. It included all the metal parts including the SS bands & handle with screw. The inside diameter is 12" the height is 14". If you want I have a cd on how to build it, it came with the kit. PM me your address and it's yours. Roy


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 13, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> Fred, I bought a "kit" off the internet, like $79. It included all the metal parts including the SS bands & handle with screw. The inside diameter is 12" the height is 14". If you want I have a cd on how to build it, it came with the kit. PM me your address and it's yours. Roy



Thanks Roy, do you find 12 and 14 good sizes? I have the luxury of making mine any size I want. I'm debating which would work better, wider then tall or taller then wide. I'm having a problem figuring out how differently the pressure would affect the press. It's just not coming to me.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh, yeah, John also started a cutting-board thread not so long ago. Reposting pix here. This is maple and red alder.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, you folks do nice work. My idea of fine carpentry is a sawsall and a sledge hammer. Patience is not one of my greater virtues when it comes to woodworking. Guess it is the same with my winemaking, always have to get into a carboy to see how it tastes. Other than that I have no problems letting it sit. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2017)

Can anybody recommend a good finish for a tabletop?


----------



## Sage (Dec 14, 2017)

I spent almost 40 years building high end cabinets and furniture. I'm not sure what the current product is, but I used Scherwin Williams water based lacquer on my own tables and cabinets. The kitchen table has been used daily for 16 years and the finish is still about perfect.


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 15, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Can anybody recommend a good finish for a tabletop?



Depends on what look you want, and what the table will be used for. For example, for a side table, I prefer a penetrating oil like tung oil myself. But see more options at:

Wood Finishes 101

Water based varnish is one option for heave use products. Here are some good tips how to apply it with ideal results:

Tips for Using Water Based Varnish


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 15, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Thanks Roy, do you find 12 and 14 good sizes? I have the luxury of making mine any size I want. I'm debating which would work better, wider then tall or taller then wide. I'm having a problem figuring out how differently the pressure would affect the press. It's just not coming to me.


Fred, I would go taller not wider, think wider would require more pressure on the screw to press. We like the 12" dia & 14 high basket. Seems to work great for the 8 lugs we press each year. Your wine cave looks great! Now besides owning Trawlers we are both builders too! Roy


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 15, 2017)

FTC Wines said:


> Fred, I would go taller not wider, think wider would require more pressure on the screw to press. We like the 12" dia & 14 high basket. Seems to work great for the 8 lugs we press each year. Your wine cave looks great! Now besides owning Trawlers we are both builders too! Roy



Perfect, thanks. Would not have guessed that size would handle 8 lugs. My son is a caddie and works at Calusa Pines in Naples in the winter. What is your boat?


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 15, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Perfect, thanks. Would not have guessed that size would handle 8 lugs. My son is a caddie and works at Calusa Pines in Naples in the winter. What is your boat?


We had a Marine Trader for 5 yrs. Stepped up to a 42 Grabd Banks for another 10 yrs. now we have a 256 Sea Fox WA in the back yard. Roy


----------



## Sage (Dec 15, 2017)

John, keep in mind that if you use water base, you will get a slight grain raise on the first coat. Actually this is good and after it's sanded off, makes a smoother finish. Also important, don't recoat to soon. Each coat needs to dry well or the next coat actually softens the one under it. When that happens, you get a really crazed finish.


----------

